# How do you DIY a protein skimmer



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well right now i'm designing(and trying to build) filters. Protein skimmers have me stumped. So far I've designed a UFG, a canister, and a wet dry filter yet haven't begun to build them yet.


----------

